
An Introduction to Sails.js - pmontra
https://www.sitepoint.com/an-introduction-to-sails-js/
======
crsv
The db side limitations seem like a temporary but significant hinderance for
adoption. I'd be interested in the author / authoring team's take on why they
would really announce this with those parts lacking given that in the context
of the framework it seems like a big deal.

